# Renner 1k and 2k products



## Knobbe (Mar 14, 2021)

If your like me and confused about using 1k or 2k Renner products this may answer questions.









Renner for Cabinet Refinishing


Ready to start using Renner Wood Coating for cabinet refinishing?




www.rennerproducts.com


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Knobbe said:


> If your like me and confused about using 1k or 2k Renner products this may answer questions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


renner has a waterborne breakaway glaze that looks interesting


----------



## fromthenorthwest (May 2, 2012)

Knobbe said:


> If your like me and confused about using 1k or 2k Renner products this may answer questions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info... I've been mulling over eventually getting into 1K.


----------

